# Hopper External Hard Drive Transfer Problem



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

The HDMI port of one of my two Hoppers croaked last week and I had Dish send me a replacement, no problem with that process as usual. However, when I go to transfer all the stuff off of the broken Hopper only about 1/4 of the recorded programs show up in the transfer to external device menu. Everything shows up properly in the DVR menu, just not in the transfer menu. The strangest part of this is that it is only happening on the Hopper with the bad HDMI port - the other one shows no such problem; both of them are running S401 software and I've used the same EHD on both of them to see if that was the problem. At this point I'm really frustrated because I want to install the replacement Hopper but I also don't want to lose all the stuff I have recorded on the "broken" one (which I can still watch in one room using the component video connection). :bang


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

That the way the transfer works on the Hopper. Only a limited number of recordings show. As you transfer those additional recordings will show so you can transfer them.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> That the way the transfer works on the Hopper. Only a limited number of recordings show. As you transfer those additional recordings will show so you can transfer them.


I thought that might be the case but it's not - and everything on the 2nd Hopper shows up in the transfer menu.


----------



## eddieopus (Apr 11, 2007)

I had the same thing happen. My issue was a corrupt recording in a folder. I guess if there is a corrupt recording the whole folder does not show up. Take the view off folders and all recordings should be visible


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

I realize this is an old post, but I'm having the same problem. We have about 420 recordings on our Hopper and it's getting pretty full.. When I go to look at what I can transfer, I can only see about 15 or 16 folders, even though there are many more (45). Switching the view to No Folders doesn't help that much. I still can't see all the recordings that are on the Hopper. What's especially odd is that the right-hand scroll bar indicates that there's plenty more Folders/Shows to view, but you simply can't scroll down to see them. All of the recordings are available to watch. There's plenty of room on the external drive. I am able to transfer the shows that I can see (select) and there's plenty of room on the EHD.

If it's a matter of a corrupt recording, I'm going to have a devil of a time trying to pinpoint which recording of which show it is. There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to what it will or won't show depending upon what the Folder view is set to.


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

Btw, this is a regular Hopper running S418, if that helps.


----------

